# Johnny English Returns



## MA-Caver (Oct 22, 2011)

Hiding himself away for years, English comes out and trains harder and klutzier than ever before. 
The MA-training sequences in the trailer will have you giggling. Typical Atkinson humor which is always good. 

http://movies.yahoo.com/movie/1810174132/trailer

Other snippets are just as funny... particularly the cat.


----------

